# Travel Insurance



## kate_and_mojo (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I'm currently in Greece with my dog. He has Sainsbury's pet insurance including EU countries.
We are planning to go to Montenegro (by boat) - for 1 week, but as it's non EU country I was thinking to get some short term pet travel insurance.
I called The Equine & Livestock insurance company, but they told me the dog needs to be in UK while I'm getting the insurance. We have been out of UK already 2 months, travelling.

Any advise?

Thanks.
Kate&Mojo


----------

